
Ask HN: Find Old Post (missing college courses) - recursivequine
Within last 2 months, there was a homepage link with &quot;missing classes or courses&quot; that college doesn&#x27;t teach. I remember one section was for using the terminal &amp; bash commands... It basically was courses on things you need to know for programming but aren&#x27;t taught in college
======
recursivequine
Found it: "The Missing Semester of Your CS Education"
[https://missing.csail.mit.edu](https://missing.csail.mit.edu)

